# Went back to Weight Watchers Yesterday!



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm a Lifetime member, but the last time I went to a meeting was in "98!
I now weigh 222.5 pounds!!LOL--feel like I'm in AA.My goal is below 150--personal goal is 135.
First morning-after carefully looking in cabinets, I settled on Oatmeal. I have different colored bowls for hubby and I, so he can keep them straight. I put brown sugar and butter on his oatmeal, he asked what it was--I explained. Turned away to get milk-turned back, and he was pouring sugar on mine!!

OHH, it's going to be a long difficult year! Thanks for letting me vent--now On to success!!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

ceresone said:


> I'm a Lifetime member, but the last time I went to a meeting was in "98!
> I now weigh 222.5 pounds!!LOL--feel like I'm in AA.My goal is below 150--personal goal is 135.
> First morning-after carefully looking in cabinets, I settled on Oatmeal. I have different colored bowls for hubby and I, so he can keep them straight. I put brown sugar and butter on his oatmeal, he asked what it was--I explained. Turned away to get milk-turned back, and he was pouring sugar on mine!!
> 
> OHH, it's going to be a long difficult year! Thanks for letting me vent--now On to success!!


Hey there, so did I! I joined and have not been back since 12/09/10 But I went yesterday. Lol, I had oatmeal this am. Keep trying, we never fail as long as we continue to make an attempt and every little bit we do helps.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You GO Girls! :rock: I've talked with WeightWatcher er..mentors? I think they're called...and it's just not something I could do  I'd never be able to force myself to go to a meeting. I applaud all those who can!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wish you ALL the best. If you have time for another book in your life, I recommend "Younger Next Year (for Women)." It is wonderfully easy to read, full of motivation, and it got me walking for exercise again at age 56.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome back to WW!!!!! There new plan is great, with all the free fruit. It took me a few weeks to adjust from the old plan, but now I have new favorites. One of my best breakfasts is steel cut oats with apple or banana. It really sticks with you. Another is 2 apples chopped, and cooked about 2 minutes in a steamer bag in the micro. Then add 2 Jimmy Dean turkey sausage pattys, chopped up, and cook another 30 seconds. Pour 1/4 cup sugar free syrup over, & enjoy! When my leader mentioned it, I said "Oh gross"! But once I tried it, I really like it.

Hang in there, and keep going to the meetings.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't remember the stat off the top of my head, but there is a significant increase in success rates for both loss, as well as maintenance for those that belong to a support group. 
Personally, I can't afford WW so I do TOPS, but the rationale is the same. 

Good luck and congrats on making the decision!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

It helps with the cost, as my being a lifetime member, I only have to go to one meeting a month, dont have to pay for missed meetings, and I only pay that untill I get below my goal weight (farr off future) so, if 10.00 a month keeps me accountable, I'll scrounge it somewhere.
Only the leader sees you weigh in, unless you tell everyone..


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

what ever it takes, sometimes its just the accountability! keep it up, what is 10 bucks? especially when your life long health is involved. I know I waste more than that each month on junk (food). Pam


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Just to clarify, _you_ would pay more than $10, Pam, unless you're a lifetime member, too. (Because you've already hit your goal.) 

Regular members pay $10 per WEEK, and you have to pay for weeks you miss. Ie, you and I would be paying _$40_ per month, not $10.


----------

